# Teen Parenting Weight Loss Group



## _laura

So a few of us have said that we want to lose some of this post baby weight.
From a few pounds to a few stone we should all group together and motivate each other.

So girlies time to sign up!
Pop your name down and how much you roughly want to lose and I'll write you up here.
Then update us on how often you weigh in and post any tips to keep us motivated!.



Girlies :flower:
Laura (_Laura) - 3 stone
Laura (lauram_92) - 3 stone
Nicole (nicole_) - 8lbs
Yazz (yazz_n_bump) - 1stone 9lbs
Linzie (lily123) - 2 stone
Donna (Rainbows_x) - 1 stone
Lorna (Mayb_baby) - 1 stone
Ellie (Bbyno1) - 9lb
Vanessa (Vhal_x) - 3.5 stone
Lois (Loisp) - 3 stone
Sarah (Sarah0108) - 1 stone 7lbs
Sophie (jojo16) - 1 stone
Char (char.due.jan) - 1 stone
Leah (Leah_xx) - 15lbs
Sarah (cabbagebaby) - 1 stone
Anna (annawrigley) - 12lbs
Amy (Amygwen) - 50lbs
Sara (smatheson) - 20lbs
Lucy (lucy_x) - 48lbs
Laura (laura1991) - 10lbs
Shannon (x__amour) - 20lbs
Melissa (melissa.feb12) - 40lbs
Rome (quintinsmommy) - 15lbs
Heather (Heathergc) - 2 stone
Lauren (laurenburch) - 40lbs
Sam (samface182) - 1 stone 11lbs
Tina (Burchy314) - 10lbs
Cari (Ariannasmama) - 50lbs​


----------



## lauram_92

aww you made a group! hah! err i don't know how much i want to loose. so i'll just say 3 stone too. aah it seems so much more depressing when i realise just how much i want to loose :(


----------



## _laura

I only find I can lose weight when I'm motivated by others to do so :hugs:
it seems like alot but i lost 2 stone in 4 months before i got pregnant


----------



## pansylove

How much do love handles weigh? :D x


----------



## nicole_

i want too loose 8lb more to get to 8 stone :) then once ive reached that try to maintain it then loose another half stone :D
lost 6lb since last monday :D so happy lol


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Brilliant idea. :]

I weigh 9 stone 9lb & want to get to 8 stone 0lb. So I got to loose 1 stone 9lb. x


----------



## _laura

Aymie you do not need to lose weight!


----------



## _laura

we can all do it :D I'm desperate to because I know I can I'm just rubbish with sticking to it.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

_laura said:


> we can all do it :D I'm desperate to because I know I can I'm just rubbish with sticking to it.

Eeek i know what you mean it's like I will loose weight!! Stick to it for 2 days and then it's back to eating rubbish lol. We can all deffiently do it though.:happydance:


----------



## _laura

Yazz_n_bump said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> we can all do it :D I'm desperate to because I know I can I'm just rubbish with sticking to it.
> 
> Eeek i know what you mean it's like I will loose weight!! Stick to it for 2 days and then it's back to eating rubbish lol. We can all deffiently do it though.:happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah the worst thing is that my OH buys crap food and he doesnt put on any weight!


----------



## lauram_92

i know, my diets last about a day! :\ sometimes not even that. i just snack the whole time. yesterday i ate a whole garlic bread. it was a good day!


----------



## _laura

Laura!
Ive done that hahah.

My thing is that my medication makes me not want to eat until about 6pm and then i eat EVERYTHING


----------



## laura1991

I have no motivation to lose weight! I have just eat chocolate for breakfast because i cant be bothered making anything!


----------



## nicole_

i havent had anything but orange juice since thursday :blush:
bad way to loose it but i havent felt hungry at all :shrug:
least the weights dropping off though :D


----------



## pansylove

_laura said:


> Aymie you do not need to lose weight!

I've got SERIOUS love handles!


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Aymie you do not need to lose weight!
> 
> I've got SERIOUS love handles!Click to expand...

all you need to do is tone up then! do a bit of zumba:wohoo:


----------



## lily123

Can i get in on this guys?
I need to lose 2 stone :)
xxx


----------



## laura1991

Does zumba work? Im tempted to join classes!


----------



## _laura

laura1991 said:


> Does zumba work? Im tempted to join classes!

its bloody hard work.
I mean its working for me (I do it at home on the wii. Far to scared to go to a class) but its not doing too much at the moment. Probably because I'm so flabby and I don't do it all the time.


----------



## rainbows_x

I want to join!
I want to loose around 1 stone. x


----------



## lily123

I go to Zumba and it's a really good work-out!
Doesn't seem enough for me though, my weight will NOT come off no matter how hard i try :cry:


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> I go to Zumba and it's a really good work-out!
> Doesn't seem enough for me though, my weight will NOT come off no matter how hard i try :cry:

Yeah I have a jelly belly and nothing seems to be toning it. 
Zumbas good to get some exercise though.
And I find walking up and down hills with max in his pram helps.


----------



## mayb_baby

I want to lose a stone :)


----------



## bbyno1

Bbyno1-9lb.
Please stop me eating chocolate for breakfast!! lol


----------



## vhal_x

3 and a half stone I want to lose x


----------



## LoisP

Put me down, wanna loose 3 stone! Unlikely, but hay I can dream.


----------



## sarah0108

ME ME MEEEEE!!


Erm i'd like to lose 2 stone BUT im going to go for 1stone 7lbs for the minute x


----------



## _laura

wooo theres lots of us! None of us will fail.

And Lois! Eat lots of cake today. your allowed!


----------



## sarah0108

Yes Lois, you can eat WHATEVER you want today, worry about weight tomorrow instead ;)


----------



## JoJo16

id like to lose another stone :D


----------



## LoisP

Already had about 10 celebrations now, a chocolate rocky bar, cuppa with 2 sugars and a bit of chocolate cake from last night. :dohh:
But yeah, start tomorrow ;)


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> Already had about 10 celebrations now, a chocolate rocky bar, cuppa with 2 sugars and a bit of chocolate cake from last night. :dohh:
> But yeah, start tomorrow ;)

Thats what I have every day for brekkie haha


----------



## lily123

Wellllllll i just attempted to put on a pair of size 12 jeans - couldn't even get them past my knees FAIL lol xx


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> Wellllllll i just attempted to put on a pair of size 12 jeans - couldn't even get them past my knees FAIL lol xx

YOU LIAR LINZIE IVE SEEN PICTURES OF YOU YOUR A TWIG
MUST BE TINY 12's


----------



## lily123

I suppose they were skinnies, but still!
I'm such a weird size... a 10 on top, a size 14 bum, and a size 12 hips :wacko: i'd just like to be a happy medium please lol.
xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i want to lose a stone im only 9 stone but i have to wear size 10-12 jeans my bum fills them out wayy too much lol :(


----------



## nicole_

we could do a wednesday weekly weigh in to see how were all getting on? :D


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ooh I'm in!! Xx


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> I suppose they were skinnies, but still!
> I'm such a weird size... a 10 on top, a size 14 bum, and a size 12 hips :wacko: i'd just like to be a happy medium please lol.
> xx

You've just described my whole body. :haha:
My size 10 tops fit me fine! Apart from the little bit of tightness around my flabby belly :sick:
But yeah 14 ass 12 hips and 12 thighs i'd say.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just read the first post, add me please. I'd like to lose 1 stone x


----------



## lauram_92

i don't think half the people on here need to loose weight. ha :(


----------



## Char.due.jan

lauram_92 said:


> i don't think half the people on here need to loose weight. ha :(

Oh, I do!! Really need to get rid of my jelly belly :(


----------



## _laura

yeah all my weight is on my saggy jelly belly everywhere else is fine (maybe a tiny bit off my face)
it looks like im 3 months pregnant or something.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I think I need to lose weight primarily on my belly, and my ass and thighs could do with losing a few pounds too :haha:


----------



## lily123

It's awful isn't it Lois!!! I have such a hard time buying clothes :haha: so on the safe side i always buy size 12 tops and size 14 trousers.
xx


----------



## lauram_92

i have so much flab.. i need to loose weight and tone up everywhere.


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> It's awful isn't it Lois!!! I have such a hard time buying clothes :haha: so on the safe side i always buy size 12 tops and size 14 trousers.
> xx

I just bypass all that and wear Maxidresses every day!


----------



## lily123

also, seeing as it's wednesday :haha: i'm going to post a picture of my chub :haha: i suggest you all do the same, then we'll see how much difference a week makes!
x


----------



## lily123

_laura said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> It's awful isn't it Lois!!! I have such a hard time buying clothes :haha: so on the safe side i always buy size 12 tops and size 14 trousers.
> xx
> 
> I just bypass all that and wear Maxidresses every day!Click to expand...

Haha i do try to, but the weather today permits nothing but a jumper and jeans :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

I want to lose 15lbs but if i can lose 10lbs its all good


----------



## smatheson

ooooo I am in!!! I want to lose 20lbs!


----------



## annawrigley

I wanna lose 12lbs x


----------



## amygwen

I want to lose weight!!

I'm getting back on track starting tomorrow LOL.. 

I want to lose 50 lbs!


----------



## _laura

updated :D
We can do it girlies!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Good luck ladies :D


----------



## bbyno1

Im starting from tomorrow as OH is ordering Papa Johns tonight and i can't not eatt lol


----------



## TwilightAgain

nicole_ said:


> i havent had anything but orange juice since thursday :blush:
> bad way to loose it but i havent felt hungry at all :shrug:
> least the weights dropping off though :D

I'm not lecturing you at all but thats really dangerous. Not eating anything for 6 days is very dangerous, you could pass out at any time, plus you're more than likely gonna have a baby in your arms. You should really try eating something, even if its just a few slices of toast a day - even if you don't feel hungry your body still needs fuel. You can still lose weight whilst eating :flow:


----------



## lucy_x

Can I join? I have 48lbs to loose to get back to pre prgnancy weight :thumbup:


----------



## lily123

half the people that've posted on here DO NOT need to lose weight :|

I've just taken some pre-diet photos and am sitting here crying.
I didn't realise quite how bad my tummy was getting until i took photos :cry: xx


----------



## x__amour

I'm in! I've got 20lbs until I'm pre-pregnancy weight! :D


----------



## JoJo16

linzie :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

I know you hate your body Linzie and I've not seen it unclothed winkwink:) so I can only speak for you clothed but you are seriously one of the most gorgeous people I've ever met! You are stunning ! Don't be sadsies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## laura1991

I want to lose 10lbs


----------



## lily123

Thanks anna, thats so nice of you.
I feel like a dick because i knowwww there are bigger girls who will be thinking 'tttsch, you're just saying that' but i'm honestly not. In clothes i can just about pull it off, but unclothed i honestly look like a giant stretch-marked blob :lol:
I'm used to being a size 8... i don't like this size 14 lark.
xxx


----------



## _laura

Linzie :hugs:
You are gorgeous!


----------



## mayb_baby

lily123 said:


> half the people that've posted on here DO NOT need to lose weight :|
> 
> I've just taken some pre-diet photos and am sitting here crying.
> I didn't realise quite how bad my tummy was getting until i took photos :cry: xx

I cried when I posted mine Linzie :(, although everyone was sooo nice I feel like shit I hate my body more now than ever. I always had issues but now I just want to cut it off, the problem is I love food I crave it. I love recipes, cooking the lot it makes me :cry: as Im obsessed.

You look lovely in your FB hunny :hugs: 
If its any consolation I took 50 pics (exactly 50 :cry:)and chose 5 of the best out of a bad bunch :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i want to lose 40lbs


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sign me up too, I would like to loose 15 lbs by the end of summer because once I get to school I will be working out alot to become a police officer and I guess now is good as any time.

Pre weight loss picture 
and hell yeah I love granny panties!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110516_7.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## heathergc

i'm in :D i need to loose 2 stone.


----------



## amygwen

I love how I'm blatantly the fattest person in teen parenting :haha: LOL in my face!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I love how I'm blatantly the fattest person in teen parenting :haha: LOL in my face!

im pretty fat:hugs: size 13 pants and i just got into that the other month from 16


----------



## lb

I've lost 52 lbs so far, and I want to lose 40 more. I'd feel really bad if I joined though because of my EDNOS? Am I allowed?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

laurenburch said:


> I've lost 52 lbs so far, and I want to lose 40 more. I'd feel really bad if I joined though because of my EDNOS? Am I allowed?

sorry whats an ednos?:shrug::blush:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

QuintinsMommy said:


> sign me up too, I would like to loose 15 lbs by the end of summer because once I get to school I will be working out alot to become a police officer and I guess now is good as any time.
> 
> Pre weight loss picture
> and hell yeah I love granny panties!

You looook really good :flower:


----------



## lb

QuintinsMommy said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> I've lost 52 lbs so far, and I want to lose 40 more. I'd feel really bad if I joined though because of my EDNOS? Am I allowed?
> 
> sorry whats an ednos?:shrug::blush:Click to expand...

Eating Disorder Not Otherwise Explained. I was diagnosed when I was 17. I don't fit the bill for bulimia or anorexia, but I have a definite eating disorder.


----------



## lily123

Rome you look good, you've definitely lost weight :hugs:
I'm scared of posting mine because i know there are unwelcome guests looking...


----------



## samface182

add meee! i'm 10stone 11. i want to be 9 stone. so 1 stone 11 to lose! xx


----------



## annawrigley

laurenburch said:


> I've lost 52 lbs so far, and I want to lose 40 more. I'd feel really bad if I joined though because of my EDNOS? Am I allowed?

Don't see why not, I do too x


----------



## mayb_baby

laurenburch said:


> I've lost 52 lbs so far, and I want to lose 40 more. I'd feel really bad if I joined though because of my EDNOS? Am I allowed?

Well if you need to lose 40lbs I don't see a problem :shrug:


----------



## lily123

deleted


----------



## LoisP

LINZIEEEEEEE i'm gonna go whack my laptop on charge and you better be on facebook...................xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _laura

Linzie you are gorgeous!


----------



## _laura

updated by the way. 
I've started the day bad. I'm eating a cupcake :haha:
I'm going for a power walk with Kaytee (lov3hat3) later so I'll work it off then!


----------



## rainbows_x

I haven't eaten anything today yet. I never normally get hungry till afternoon... Might go for a ice cream though :) We're really short on moiney this week, so didn't get much food, good for the diet though :thumbup:

Have to go counselling later so gonna walk it!


----------



## 17thy

rainbows_x said:


> I haven't eaten anything today yet. I never normally get hungry till afternoon... Might go for a ice cream though :) We're really short on moiney this week, so didn't get much food, good for the diet though :thumbup:
> 
> Have to go counselling later so gonna walk it!

Lol yeah we had like no money either so not much food here lol. I've lost 3 pounds exactly since Monday.


----------



## lauram_92

hm. today i have eaten a mini roll, a banana and left over sausage caserole.. mm..


----------



## lily123

Yeahhh guys not eating isn't exactly the best way to go about it...


----------



## lauram_92

btw linzie, you don't look anything as bad as you described. 

i don't think you look fat at all! :hugs: :)


----------



## lily123

Thanks laura :hugs: although that was me sucking in, i daren't let it all hang out lol! x


----------



## lauram_92

i'd post mine and you'd feel a million times better, but i might end up making people sick. hah so better not :)


----------



## rainbows_x

lily123 said:


> Yeahhh guys not eating isn't exactly the best way to go about it...

I never have an appetite, one week I eat loads, the next I eat barely anything, always been like that :/ I want to make an effort of trying to eat breakfast everyday though, never eat brekkie! x


----------



## _laura

I force myself to eat brekkie even if its just a banana. best meal of the day.


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm never hungry in the morning, might get some cereal bars though.


----------



## JoJo16

linzie i agree you look great and nothing like i thought after what u described, dont be so hard on yourself :) xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea linz you do look good! 
and I agree not eating is not a good thing, when I was younger I had an eating disorder and I would not eat till it got to the point one day I would eat EVERYTHING I could.. and that lead to worse things 
anyway I'm not dieting this go around at least not yet, dieting makes me feel a bit insane so I'm just starting to work out alot more!


----------



## x__amour

I try to eat at least once a day but tbh, I'm not hungry. :shrug:


----------



## purpledaisy2

I'll join. Been doing Weightwatchers since October and have lost 5stone 2.5lb 

So, hello everyone :wave:


----------



## annawrigley

^ Wow that's amazing well done!!

And Linzie you look absolutely fine honestly! As the others said, nothing like you described!! Don't be so down on yourself :)
And loving the froggies ;)


----------



## purpledaisy2

amygwen said:


> I love how I'm blatantly the fattest person in teen parenting :haha: LOL in my face!

You're not now I've joined hun :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

What's a stone? :shrug: :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Oh and Linzie, you look FAB! :D :hugs2:


----------



## purpledaisy2

A stone is 14lb, not sure what it is in kg :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Fail fail fail, ate loads of choc :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

Today i ate:
rice crispies
3 slices of pizza (Papa Johns)
Kit kat with a tea

All unhealthy :(


----------



## x__amour

Let's see. :-k
Today I ate a package of ramen noodles and a plum. Ho hum. Will be having Italian at my 'bachelorette' supper later. ;)


----------



## lily123

Today i ate...
Breakfast - meal replacement.
Lunch - meal replacement.
Dinner - Chicken kievs with baked potato, peas and carrots

:thumbup:


----------



## _laura

today i ate:
b: Banana
L: energy drink and cupcake (oops)
d: quorn sausage pasta salad

not too bad


----------



## x__amour

What's a meal replacement? (Sorry if dumb question!)


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> What's a meal replacement? (Sorry if dumb question!)

Something like slimfast, you have a premade shake or something instead of a meal to make a calorie controlled diet.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Slim fast is a kind of meal replacement, I am not sure what kinds they have in the UK
sometimes a shake or a bar.

I want to lose about 30 pounds!


----------



## JoJo16

I had toast for lunch and a bit of angel cake 
dinner was a microwave shit thing that i had 2 mouthfuls of cus it was horrible
and then lots of alcohol ha ha


----------



## mayb_baby

I didn't know but I now have cellulite, found it today :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

Oh today I had 2 glasses of milk and a cheese bacon and chicken Panini that is all :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Breakfast: Nothing
Lunch: BBQ Roast beef sandwich then later burger king
Dinner: 2 pieces of pizza

So not helping lose weight


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mayb_baby said:


> I didn't know but I now have cellulite, found it today :cry:

Quin has cellulite too on his little baby bum.


----------



## LoisP

B: Weetabix
L: Chicken sandwich (brown bread, go me)
D: Ben cooked a spagetti bolognese, probably really fattening, but how could I say no?

ETA: Oh and probably about 40 celebrations choccies. Umm......


----------



## _laura

So I've just binged and purged :cry:
I ran out of antidepressants a few days ago and I've been trying to get an appointment to get some more and I have to wait either 3 weeks to go in and see someone or go to a walk in clinic, sit for 3 hours and take a chance that I will get to see someone there. 
I'm honestly having a breakdown.


----------



## lily123

Laura!! Go straight to the doctors and tell the receptionist them you need a repeat prescription, they'll give you it straight away :hugs: xxx


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> Laura!! Go straight to the doctors and tell the receptionist them you need a repeat prescription, they'll give you it straight away :hugs: xxx

 My surgery is horrible. The receptionists are mean. The doctors are dicks. If they dont call me soon I'm going there. Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

apparently ive lost 3lb in 4 days :shrug: i need to eat more :/


----------



## Char.due.jan

So far today I've had:

Tin of ravioli.. probably not healthy but it does say on the tin it's one of my five a day! :haha: 
And a can of pepsi max

I'm going to weigh myself soon on the wii!


----------



## annawrigley

Laura :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nicole_

Char.due.jan said:


> I'm going to weigh myself soon on the wii!

LOL glad its not just me that uses the wii for scales :haha: 
its so satisfying watching the little graph showing your weight decreasing :D 

ive lost 1lb since yesterday according to my wii, every little helps 
so thats 9lbs in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Woo!! I'm 8st 6lbs!! That's a 9lb loss since I last weighed myself!

My wii fit age was 24 though :| :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I ate a fry up today :blush:
BUT it was my first time eating brekkie in ages and I actually feel like I have more energy! x


----------



## LoisP

Today: about 6 jaffa cakes. :blush:


----------



## Char.due.jan

QUESTION: I'm doing a lilypie slimming ticker.. but the weight has to be in lbs. Now on my iphone, the converter I've got shows metric and US pounds. Which do I use :S

ETA: DONE nevermind :)


----------



## bbyno1

Today ive ate 2 packets of crisps,chips and 9 chicken nuggets :/
That is good for me though lol


----------



## Char.due.jan

I could just eat a McDonalds now! or a Nandos!! Mmmm


----------



## bbyno1

I could eat KFC lol.
It's really bad,where im moving too next week is right by town so i have a fish and chip shop,chinease,kebab,KFC and Mcds all within a few mintues walk :/ Oh and a subway!lol


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Laura :hugs::hugs:

Thanks I've literally written the biggest letter of complaint (I've written everything that happened on my blog) and registered with another practice today andgot an appt for 5pm
thank got Scotts boss is on exactly the same medication at exactly the same dosage (she gave me a weeks worth cause she has tonnes of spares)


----------



## _laura

Oh and I'm writing off today food wise. 
I've either eaten alot, or nothing.


----------



## bbyno1

QuintinsMommy said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know but I now have cellulite, found it today :cry:
> 
> Quin has cellulite too on his little baby bum.Click to expand...

Aliyah does too:haha:


----------



## LoisP

Mmmmm... KFC :( 
Mini fillet and popcorn chicken. Nom nom nom.
Chips and gravy NOM NOM NOM


----------



## lily123

Breakfast - meal replacement.
Lunch - meal replacement (and i MIGHT have had a handful of OH's chilli heatwave doritos :blush:)
Dinner - We're having home made Lasagne and low fat garlic bread :thumbup:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Think it's meatballs and spahetti for tea tonight, although the mince meat is still frozen :| 

Think I might take up jogging soon, but will need some fitness gear as I don't even own a pair of trainers :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

okay so i gained 3 pounds wtf 
i threw out my scale....

as you all know my mum and i had a baby at the same time, weve decided to do a marathon next year this time.
:)


----------



## nicole_

i reeeeeeally want a carvery <3


----------



## rainbows_x

I want KFC :( I asked OH if we could go earlier in town but he never wants to because he works there :(
Will get him to bring me some back tonight :haha:

Have only eaten an ice cream since the fry up, going out for BIL's birthday tonight, so thought I should eat something, still not much food in, might buy a sandwhich or something later. x


----------



## sarah0108

I think i gained weight lol i have no idea, i need digi scales!


----------



## nicole_

were getting pizza in later mmm :D


----------



## lily123

Wow what a great weight loss thred talking about take-aways and rubbish food :s


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i had burger king for lunch! lol


----------



## LoisP

I'll defend my jaffa cake binge... I was so hungry and the cuboards and fridge are empty :cry:


----------



## _laura

Im eating pizza tonight.
Its a small pizza so its okay.


----------



## _laura

oh and my reasoning is ive had a shit day and it will cheer me up.
tomorrow I'm going proper hardcore diet!


----------



## Leah_xx

Im terrible still with watching what i eat.
Breakfast- swedish fish and beef jerky
Lunch- Egg sandwich


----------



## _laura

well today has been:
chocolate bar (purged)
pizza
toast
egg fried noodles (home made with low cal spray)


----------



## nicole_

its friday, you're allowed to eat crap on a friday  
...atleast i always have lol


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> I think i gained weight lol i have no idea, i need digi scales!

Me too, can never tell exactly which line its on! I need digi scales or better vision :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Today i failed big time
i ate 2 bags of crisps
Kit Kat (2 finger one)
about 12 biscuites (shortcake)
and 2 frankferters in rolls


----------



## JoJo16

I had kfc  i always let myself off once a week though otherwise i can't stick to a diet


----------



## Burchy314

I want to loose 10 pounds or atleast tone up my stomach. I hope that now that it is summer I will loose wait by swimming and walking because I SUCK at dieting. I only like few foods none that are healthy so it is hard for me to diet.


----------



## Burchy314

Today I had waffles and 2 bowls of cereal, that is it. And for dinner I will probably have beef skillet.


----------



## bbyno1

^ i love your new avatar


----------



## Burchy314

Aww thank you! She loved that dress. It was more of a toy.


----------



## lauram_92

...i seem to eat more than everyone. haha :(


----------



## Sarah10

right okkkk. i'm giving up the energy drinks (my weight loss pal, caffeine curbed my appetite but anyway the caffeine is wayy too addictive, making me a grump cow etc haha so they're gooooing.) today i had a chicken sandwich from tesco, a purple one chocolate thing, and a chicken deli mission wrap. I need an energy drink it helps me restricttttttttt.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

lauram_92 said:


> ...i seem to eat more than everyone. haha :(

i think you all lie , like dont you have snacks ?hhaha

I ate a granola bar when i woke up. a wrap at lunch , two rice krispi squares at 3 , and im about to grab another granola and its 4pm LOL


----------



## _laura

I hardly snack. If I do then I make it into something that will fill me up.


----------



## _laura

Sarah10 said:


> right okkkk. i'm giving up the energy drinks (my weight loss pal, caffeine curbed my appetite but anyway the caffeine is wayy too addictive, making me a grump cow etc haha so they're gooooing.) today i had a chicken sandwich from tesco, a purple one chocolate thing, and a chicken deli mission wrap. I need an energy drink it helps me restricttttttttt.

I'm addicted to energy drinks aswell!


----------



## lauram_92

mm i always snack. :D


----------



## _laura

I got fed up with snacking. Now I just try and occupy myself with a drink or by going for a walk. 
If I end up buying some chocolate then I do haha.


----------



## annawrigley

I've had 2 Babybels and an apple today :/ Not a good day


----------



## lauram_92

i don't like biting into apples. i have to cut them up first..
i'd probably faint if i only ate that anna.
grab some tuna and jelly, you know you want to ;)


----------



## Sarah10

Anna grab some eggs ;)


----------



## Sarah10

_laura said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> right okkkk. i'm giving up the energy drinks (my weight loss pal, caffeine curbed my appetite but anyway the caffeine is wayy too addictive, making me a grump cow etc haha so they're gooooing.) today i had a chicken sandwich from tesco, a purple one chocolate thing, and a chicken deli mission wrap. I need an energy drink it helps me restricttttttttt.
> 
> I'm addicted to energy drinks aswell!Click to expand...

I'd drink them all day long! haha, though i was up to 5 a day and it was having effects on me bleurggh! x


----------



## x__amour

Hmmm. :-k I've had... a Coke and a plum. Was too nervous to eat this morning! :lol:
Going to eat supper soon though! :flow:


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've just had a bag of Mcoys cheddar and onion :| DAMN!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I need to loose 50lbs too :cry:. Starting diet tomorrow since I had pizza for dinner :haha:


----------



## smatheson

Its 10:12 pm here and nathan is finally asleep, but now im hungry....dont wanna go down stairs tho way too lazy:haha: thats good I guess tho cause that means I wont eat


----------



## _laura

Okay. My 6 months post body.
I HATE it :cry: 
My stretchies are fading which is probably the only good thing.

Scuse the top tucked into the bra, no other way to hold it up haha
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_lmmp7hBR0T1qa848uo1_500.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 17


----------



## rainbows_x

Laura you look great! :hugs:

I haven't eaten so far today, slept in till midday, oops!
Going to raid the fridge in a min I think, nothing I fancy though.


----------



## _laura

Thanks Donna :hugs: But I have so much left to lose.
I keep thinking that i must have lost loads of weight straight after Max then the pnd made me put it all back on :cry:
I'm determined to be skinny again.


----------



## _laura

Oh and I woke up at midday too, I told Scott I needed a lie in :haha:
I've had an apple and some blueberries for a late lunch 
I had 2 mini donuts aswell (oops) 
And I've got noodles with quorn chicken and stir fried veg for a late lunch.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ha, I loved the lie in! Ava is at OH's mums and I went to my BIL's bday lastnight, didn't even have a hangover!
I'm having pasta with ketchup and cheese as we have no sauce lol.

I think I'm the same, I lost loads and now I've sort of stopped and it's just not shifting, my appetite is all over the place, one minute I eat like a pig, the newt I won't eat all day, really want to sort it out.


----------



## _laura

I just think I just pigged out cause I didnt want to leave the house and I think I put back on the weight I lost after max (or some of it at least)


----------



## bbyno1

I had rice crispies
2 hotdogs
bacon sandwhich 
and a few biscuites
that'l be it for the day now


----------



## LoisP

Laura you look great, jelous of your legs :( Mine are like tree trunks :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Laura you look great! Is that dress from New Look by any chance? If it is, I own it too :haha: xx


----------



## _laura

No Char! It's from asos :)
I had a money off voucher so i thought i'd treat myself!

And Lois you are stunning! My legs have always been the skinniest thing about me, they look so out of proportion though :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

off to a bad start . 940am nd im eating cheesecake and oreos ...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jealous^^


----------



## lily123

Laura you look lovely babe :hugs: i am also jealous of your legs!
You're doing so well :happydance:
Also, how much have your stretchies faded?!
xxxx


----------



## _laura

I know theyre pretty much gone but need to just lose the flab!


----------



## lauram_92

ugh i have fat legs. laura, you wanna swap :D


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> ugh i have fat legs. laura, you wanna swap :D

Bet you dont! :hugs:
Mine are just so out of proportion with my body :haha:
i'm so top heavy!


----------



## lauram_92

i'm all over heavy! i have a pot belly, massive hips, huuuge boobs, fat legs.. i'm surprised my feet can support me :haha:


----------



## _laura

my hips are huge! seriously massive


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:


----------



## smatheson

Well done:thumbup: you look great! I wish I could look like that :cry: im so fat


----------



## bbyno1

Just been in the BnB body 2011 and now feel like poo:(


----------



## rainbows_x

Same Ellie, I just posted some pics with my bra on - not confident enough to do without and I hatttttte my hips/love handles with a passion.


----------



## bbyno1

Oh,i never got to the end so didn't see yours. Will go back to the thread in a bit:) you always look great though! polo princess is amazing


----------



## rainbows_x

I know! She has a body I would love!


----------



## _laura

I posted a photo at the end (one thats on this thread!) and there are loads of envious bodies on there.


----------



## AriannasMama

JessMumzyJxx said:


> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.


:shock: I would KILL to look like that.


Uh so today I ate: 

small cheese burger and a few fries from Mcdonalds w/ a medium coke
steak and potato for dinner

thats all.


----------



## AriannasMama

Starting on diet pills, a diet, and walking Arianna around the park at least once a day. I'd love to weigh 130lbs


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

how much do all you weigh now


----------



## AriannasMama

180 :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

AriannasMama said:


> JessMumzyJxx said:
> 
> 
> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.
> 
> 
> Oh my good god!
> You have the perfect body! Seriously:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## annawrigley

I'm such a tool, ive been reading my scale wrong this whole time :dohh: I thought every little line was 1lb but it's 2 so ive actually lost twice as much as I thought :happydance: Deffo need digi :haha:


----------



## _laura

I threw out our scales Anna. I didnt believe them so threw them out the window rock and roll style.


----------



## moondrops

_laura said:


> I threw out our scales Anna. I didnt believe them so threw them out the window rock and roll style.

Haha i bet that felt good, you can get obsessed with weighing yourself though, when i borrowed my OH's mums i was on them every morning, sometimes the line would go up 4lbs and then back down again the next day :wacko: i just go on how my clothes fit and how my body looks now :winkwink: i haven't been able to start a diet yet though i got a 2 huge bars of dairy milk, a small and a big chocolate cake and alot of party food to go through before i even attempt one :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I haven't eaten anything today, went to go cook some pasta while Ava was donw, MIL called and then Ava woke just as I was getting off the phone. Ava's teething badly and won't give me chance to cook, if she does she will get mad I'm not giving any to her!


----------



## lily123

Today's gone well diet wise :thumbup:

breakfast - meal replacement.
Lunch - Meal replacement and an orange.
Dinner - Sunday roast.

BUT my brother has left a tub of Baked Alaska in my fridge... god give me strength!


----------



## Burchy314

bbyno1 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessMumzyJxx said:
> 
> 
> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.
> 
> 
> Oh my good god!
> You have the perfect body! Seriously:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! You have the perfect body! I would love to look like that!Click to expand...


----------



## KaceysMummy

Awww I need to lose LOADS of weight :(
I've put on like 2-3 stone in a year and a half after having Kacey - mainly due to having not much to do :dohh: And during pregnancy only put on a stone 9lb of which was Kacey!
xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I put on 2 lb since last posting.

How does everyone do it? :(

B - nothing.
L - KFC. :dohh:
D - a handful of strawberries.


----------



## JoJo16

i have an app on my phone counts all my calories for me. i just put in how much i wana lose over how long and it tells me how much i should be eating :)


----------



## lily123

Just eating sensibly :thumbup:
I look hideous, but i feel very healthy! You need to eat proper meals a day to lose weight efficiantly and sensibly.xxx


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

T

ALSO NEVER WEIGH YOURSELF DAILY - you'll get unmotivated if you don't lose weight day by day. Only ever weigh weekly, fortnightly :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

:cry:


----------



## lily123

No carbs? really? Huh, i was always told to eat carbs, but in moderation and not to excess, because if you cut them out all together, then as soon as you come off your diet, it all piles back on again?


----------



## LoisP

sarah0108 said:


> :cry:

Waaa?


----------



## annawrigley

:headspin:


----------



## LoisP

:coffee: Jess your so pretty. I think i've even seen that body pic somewhere before actually... omg your famous! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

':cry:' because i feel like a chunker


----------



## x__amour

Sarah, nooo! You're not! You're gorgeous! :D :hugs2:


----------



## annawrigley

JessMumzyJxx said:


> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.

:rofl:
This is me:
https://celebrity-photos.elliottback.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/miranda-kerr-bikini-04.jpg
I know I've got a bit porky and I need to lose a few stone, any tips? xoxo


----------



## lily123

:rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:


----------



## happydino

Annawrigley aka hips, try vomiting after meals and laxatives. You disgust me.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

annawrigley said:


> JessMumzyJxx said:
> 
> 
> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and *no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups*, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.
> 
> :rofl:
> This is me:
> https://celebrity-photos.elliottback.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/miranda-kerr-bikini-04.jpg
> I know I've got a bit porky and I need to lose a few stone, any tips? xoxoClick to expand...


no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups ;)


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> JessMumzyJxx said:
> 
> 
> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and *no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups*, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.
> 
> :rofl:
> This is me:
> https://celebrity-photos.elliottback.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/miranda-kerr-bikini-04.jpg
> I know I've got a bit porky and I need to lose a few stone, any tips? xoxoClick to expand...


You still have a tonne of problem areas:thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah10

https://www.shafatloss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/skinny-tummy-low-carb-diet.jpg

Any tips on how to lose another inch off my stomach? 

:lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

well diet starts tomorrow!! 

today i had>
bowl of cheerios
4 toffifies
a kfc
some more toffifies 
another bowl of cheerios 

:| eeek i eat waaaaaaaaay too much!


----------



## mayb_baby

Chicken chow mein and a glass of milk and 1000000 throat lozengers


----------



## rainbows_x

1 bowl of pasta and some chocolate spread.


----------



## leoniebabey

throaght lozengers are crap! i had to buy a throaght spray thats the only thing that works, it numbs your sore throagh, well for a little while


----------



## annawrigley

Mainly vodka :headspin:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Mainly vodka :headspin:

roung.


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessMumzyJxx said:
> 
> 
> Finally brave enough to take part in this thread after watching it for quite a while :haha:
> 
> So before I had Jayden 14 months ago I was a comfy size 8 - even size 6 in some clothes. When I got pregnant with him went up to a size 12, depressing 14 in some brands. Anyway 14 months on, gym 3 times a week, lots of running, cardio - and *no carbs after 5pm, or fats/protein after 6pm, 3 steady meals a day and a lot and lot of sit ups*, back to my size 8.
> 
> Still a few stretch marks that I exfoliate day after day that have faded quite a bit but we can't all be perfect. So this was taken last weekend when I was away for the weekend, I know quite a long way still to go but i'm happy at the progress. And well done to everyone thus far :) xx -
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/ifplwn.jpg
> 
> Thoughts and criticism welcome, still looking on vast improvement.
> 
> :rofl:
> This is me:
> https://celebrity-photos.elliottback.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/miranda-kerr-bikini-04.jpg
> I know I've got a bit porky and I need to lose a few stone, any tips? xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have a tonne of problem areas:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for your honesty babe


----------



## lb

I've lost 3 lbs in the past week! Squee!


----------



## lb

Oh, and can we please not joke about eating disorders of any kind? It's incredibly triggering for me. I would love to lose weight the healthy way, but it makes it harder when people make a joke out of something I can hardly control. (not pointing anyone out, just... please?)
:hugs:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont think no1 was aiming at you :hugs:


----------



## lily123

I can't see where anyone has joked about eating disorders, but i know what you mean, it's not something to joke about :hugs: x


----------



## _laura

Yeah no ones joked about it. A lot more girls suffer on here aswell.


----------



## LoisP

I suffer with an eating disorder.
It's called not being able to stop eating.


----------



## lily123

arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh i'm having such a fat day. i feel disgusting, just wish it would COME OFF AND STAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh i'm having such a fat day. i feel disgusting, just wish it would COME OFF AND STAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: Don't know how many times I have to tell you this Linz but you are fine as you are! If you loose weight, great, but if it takes a while to come off, your still gorgeous as you are!


----------



## JoJo16

i made fairy cakes :/ bad times


----------



## _laura

I just ate 5 onion rings and some noodles for lunch. Oops


----------



## LoisP

Breakfast I had a fat free Activia youghart
Lunch I had a ham and piccalilli sandwich 
Dinner we are having Sheppards pie

Snacks: 1 rocky chocolate bar, oops.


----------



## _laura

That's all I've eaten today. Having home made veggie lasagne for dinner. So it's not too bad a day.
Oh and I had 1 energy drink too


----------



## JoJo16

i had soup and a cake


----------



## _laura

Not eating dinner now. Feel sick :(


----------



## MissFoley

may i join in :blush: 
today i've had :

*Breakfast ~ *3 chocolate digestives + 2
*Lunch ~ *mcdonalds (mcchicken sandwhich + chips + mcflurry)
*Dinner ~ *fried sausages + beans :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> Not eating dinner now. Feel sick :(

Y'alright? :hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

I have only had waffles today, but I am hungry again lol.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

ive had cookies and chips ( u guy call them something else ) lol:blush:


----------



## x__amour

No breakfast today but now it's time for lunch! (12:44pm)
:munch:


----------



## Sarah10

Been off energy drinks for 3 days, the reason i started them was because when i relapsed into my ED 4 months after having Jayden they stopped the hunger and were only a few calories each, so i was using them as meal replacements. First time i've felt hungry in months and i dunno what to do.


----------



## _laura

Eat some fruit or some veg Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## laura1991

I need sugar, we have no chocolate or cake or anything in :(


----------



## lauram_92

i'm such a pig compared to all of you :haha: :munch:


----------



## LoisP

Threads been moved. Gotta still keep it going though girls.


----------



## lucy_x

Im still here :thumbup:

Iv had a good day, Walked 4 miles. Had poachde eggs and toast for lunch and stir fry for dinner :thumbup:

ETA: i weigh 211lbs, But cant weigh in because i only started today :dohh:


----------



## _laura

OMG! :grr: Haha
We can keep this alive!


----------



## leoniebabey

well today wasnt great but it wasnt totally crap!
I had a bowl of cheerios 
some mince and dumplins with chips (i didnt eat it all however)
and a whole packet of rich teas :| i know i know i just couldnt control myself i made a cuppa tea and ..... oops!
but i havnt ate tea


----------



## annawrigley

User CP ftw


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Today was okish.

B - nothing.
L - 3 slices of cheese & ham pizza.
D - Steak, chips & beans.

No snacks. :)

Drinks - Red Bull (355ml). Orange squash.


But I was bad and had a two cigerrettes woops! But they don't make you fat.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Anyone else notice how we all just put what we have to eat for the day and no weigh ins or anything lol? x


----------



## LoisP

Yeah It should be 
'just a fun thread, what did you eat today'


----------



## leoniebabey

i darent weigh in right now :( maby when i start doing a bit better


----------



## x__amour

DAMN. User CP, bwah bwah. :(

As for weighing in, I have no scale. Damn.


----------



## leoniebabey

does anyone wanna let me in on their diets? i just cant seem to stick to anything


----------



## lucy_x

LoisP said:


> Yeah It should be
> 'just a fun thread, what did you eat today'

Lol i cant weigh in, I only started today, but i weigh 211lbs start weight incase anyone cares :flower:


----------



## Sarah10

Leonie i was using energy drinks to not eat but i don't advise it the side effects are horrible lol, since giving them up i'm a starvin marvin but don't want to put it all back on again, i'm ravenous!!!!!! arrghh, doesn't help i've got mattessons in the fridge ahh.


----------



## Sarah10

i have scales here they're new! i'm scared to weigh i havent in a couple of weeks, once i start i don't stop!


----------



## leoniebabey

Sarah10 said:


> Leonie i was using energy drinks to not eat but i don't advise it the side effects are horrible lol, since giving them up i'm a starvin marvin but don't want to put it all back on again, i'm ravenous!!!!!! arrghh, doesn't help i've got mattessons in the fridge ahh.

tomorrow i WILL be good!! 
might try energy drinks, not like for every meal just the point in the day im most hungry lol! 
any paticular energy drink to drink/not to drink 

some days i'll not eat that much and other says theres no filling me :dohh:
i WILL be good tomorrow 

this is what i plan to have:
banana for brekkie
pasta and sauce for either dinner or tea, im thinking tea though 
and that is all LOL! (hopefully)


----------



## Sarah10

leoniebabey said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> Leonie i was using energy drinks to not eat but i don't advise it the side effects are horrible lol, since giving them up i'm a starvin marvin but don't want to put it all back on again, i'm ravenous!!!!!! arrghh, doesn't help i've got mattessons in the fridge ahh.
> 
> tomorrow i WILL be good!!
> might try energy drinks, not like for every meal just the point in the day im most hungry lol!
> any paticular energy drink to drink/not to drink
> 
> some days i'll not eat that much and other says theres no filling me :dohh:
> i WILL be good tomorrow
> 
> this is what i plan to have:
> banana for brekkie
> pasta and sauce for either dinner or tea, im thinking tea though
> and that is all LOL! (hopefully)Click to expand...

DONT drink the emerge ones, omg they dehydrate me something rotten and give me weird stomach pains lol! 
https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Images/ExternalImages/ProductsDetailed/13/083413.jpg?ts=634075709984

If you have a morrisons near you i get these
https://viciouz.co.uk/site/wp-content/uploadfiles/2010/07/source250ml_sugarfree250ml.jpg
They seem abit milder, i'd avoid them all really but if you are desperate :haha:

I don't know what my plan is, i'm fed up of the cupboards being full of junk!


----------



## leoniebabey

i just dont buy food. im too poor! i stock up on pasta n sauces from home bargains and tins of kids spagetti, thats all thats in my house atm and some fishcakes and that kinda stuff.
Oh im desperate i need to lose loads only thing is i love my boobs atm dont want them to go but i need this weight off :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I can only weigh myself at my parents as we don't have scales, will go up there sometime this week! Last time I weighed myself I was almost 10 stone, I was stuck at 10 stone for ages so was nice to be below it for once.

Yesterday was a bad day for food! I WILL be good today!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Energy drinks do fill you up but I don't think you ought to skip meals because of them, might do yourself over as once it stops working you'll have a even bigger energy drop and it can make you quite sad/grumpy. (Says the girl who used to drink 10 red bulls a day. :blush:)

Have a pint of water inbetween meal times it's better for you and fills you up.
I'm going to get a set of scales next month, may put it on my wishlist that is stuck to the fridge lol.


----------



## _laura

Yeah ice cold water helps. 
I have a jug in the fridge and have some of that. The. Wait and if I'm still hungy I make myself something filling. 

And I have no scales (after my rock and roll window mishap) but I'm going to go by clothes sizes. And take a photo every month :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

So far ive been good! Only had 3 raisins. Dinner I only have enough to get morgan dinner so I gues that will be good! Tea I may have a pasta n sauce or fish portion with rice and veg if I have enough for us both.


----------



## _laura

Does anyone know any good gluten and wheat alternatives?
I'm finding bread, pizza and anythig else doughy just makes me feel sick? 
I eat wholewheat pasta and noodles which don't make me sick though. Xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've been good so far today! I haven't had anything. 

And laura you can buy gluten free bread,pasta etc. It tastes quite nice too.


----------



## lily123

I think this is me swiftly exiting this thread.


----------



## lucy_x

Today has been a good day for me. Started with porridge. Had 2 pittas stuffed with salad and tikka chicken at lunch with crisps and having large yorkshire pudding with mash, beef and peas for dinner:thumbup:

I actually think im eating more now than before, But its within my calories :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> I think this is me swiftly exiting this thread.

Why? xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

leoniebabey said:


> So far ive been good! Only had 3 raisins. Dinner I only have enough to get morgan dinner so I gues that will be good! Tea I may have a pasta n sauce or fish portion with rice and veg if I have enough for us both.

You gotta eat babe! Starvving yourself isn't good. :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

_laura said:


> Yeah ice cold water helps.
> I have a jug in the fridge and have some of that. The. Wait and if I'm still hungy I make myself something filling.
> 
> And I have no scales (after my rock and roll window mishap) but I'm going to go by clothes sizes. And take a photo every month :thumbup:

Thats a brilliant idea about going by clothing size & photos every month! 

Still can't believe you threw your scales out the window though. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Anyone considering the special K diet?

https://www.everydiet.org/diet/special-k-diet


----------



## _laura

Special k is packed with sugar and it's only recommended for 2 weeks. 

Today I've had toast (which made feel sick) and a tuna jacket potato :) 
Going to pizza hut for a mates birthday so I'll probably have salad or pasta or something.


----------



## _laura

Yazz_n_bump said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah ice cold water helps.
> I have a jug in the fridge and have some of that. The. Wait and if I'm still hungy I make myself something filling.
> 
> And I have no scales (after my rock and roll window mishap) but I'm going to go by clothes sizes. And take a photo every month :thumbup:
> 
> Thats a brilliant idea about going by clothing size & photos every month!
> 
> Still can't believe you threw your scales out the window though. :shock: :lol:Click to expand...

I'm too cool :haha:
To be honest the bin is underneath our window.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

_laura said:


> Special k is packed with sugar and it's only recommended for 2 weeks.
> 
> Today I've had toast (which made feel sick) and a tuna jacket potato :)
> Going to pizza hut for a mates birthday so I'll probably have salad or pasta or something.

Aaa i know, 2 weeks is good enough for me though, been reading reviews and they're all mostly good about how people have lost a fair amount of weight.


----------



## _laura

You only really lose lots on special k if your really overweight to begin with.


----------



## laura1991

Today i failed, i eat a big bag of buttons all to myself :( im always going to be fat! right im posting a picture to give me motivation! i want to lose my thunder thighs and my flabby belly! i want this bikini to look nice on holiday!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1468.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## moondrops

:o are you kidding laura you have a gorgeous figure!!!!!


----------



## x__amour

Laura... You look GREAT! :shock:


----------



## moondrops

_laura said:


> Does anyone know any good gluten and wheat alternatives?
> I'm finding bread, pizza and anythig else doughy just makes me feel sick?
> I eat wholewheat pasta and noodles which don't make me sick though. Xx

there's loads of recipes on bbc for different types of diets e.g. gluten free i love it x


----------



## annawrigley

You look great Laura! xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I weighed myself again earlier today. I'm 8st 6lbs, still a couple of pounds to shift! I might be brave and upload a picture tomorrow! Eek


----------



## lily123

8st?!?!?!?! you do NOT need to lose weight!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Laura you look amazing!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Char 8 stone is great, you can't complain lol. :] How did you get down to 8 stone so quickly


----------



## Char.due.jan

I do :/ I was 7st something pre-pregnancy. I miss my size 6/8 clothes, people say I'm stupid but I just want to be me again. It's really getting me down. My belly and thighs are so fat!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Char 8 stone is great, you can't complain lol. :] How did you get down to 8 stone so quickly


To be perfectly honest I haven't done anything! Still ate the same really. I put it down to BF x


----------



## lily123

Jesus, if you think you're fat i'd hate to know what you'd think of me!


----------



## _laura

Same as what Linzie said. 
If you saw me you'd think I was an elephant.


----------



## _laura

Today I've had:
Toast
Tuna jacket
Salad
One slice of pizza
Ice cream


----------



## JoJo16

wednesday are my weigh in days. wish me luck!! im gona make excuses first and say ive been ill and havnt been eating well so im not expecting to have lost any :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Today so far:

B - 1 slice of cold pizza.
L - Chicken breast sandwhich and cucumber on the side.
D - Tuna Jacket Potatoe.

Drinks - 2 cans of 355ml red bull. Oh and a glass of wine but that was at like 3am (stayed up with OH) so don't know if that counts as yesterday? 2 glasses of diet coke. 2 pints of water.

Think today was deffiently a good day as eating goes, minus the slice of pizza. :smug:


----------



## rainbows_x

Today I've eaten half a jacket potato with cheese, beans and bacon.
Drinks are coke as always :) 
Had some more money this week so I bought some chicken and some spicey bean burgers, yum!


----------



## _laura

I've had toast, chicken and sweetcorn sardie and a can of monster. No idea what's for dinner tonight. All I know is my FIL asked me to get some mushrooms an some pasta. Haha


----------



## JoJo16

i didnt lose any weight, but i didnt gain so its all good. i wont be doing weigh in next week as its my birthday on saturday so lots of crap and alcohol will be consumed (Y)


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've eaten a packet of smokey bacon crisps so far :|
drinks - pepsi max


----------



## _laura

I'm concerned at the lack some people are eating. Come on girls. It's not about starving yourself it's about a healthier diet to make you lose weight. 
You don't want your LO seeing you don't eat anything and to follow your example. I'd rather stuff my face full of veggies to make him eat healthy than to starve myself and for him to go down the same route. 

Mentioning no names :hugs: and no hard feelings girls I just think we need to be sensible. I didn't want this thread to be a 'who can eat less than the other' I wanted it to be one where we motivate each other to do things the right way. 
:hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

_laura said:


> I'm concerned at the lack some people are eating. Come on girls. It's not about starving yourself it's about a healthier diet to make you lose weight.
> You don't want your LO seeing you don't eat anything and to follow your example. I'd rather stuff my face full of veggies to make him eat healthy than to starve myself and for him to go down the same route.
> 
> Mentioning no names :hugs: and no hard feelings girls I just think we need to be sensible. I didn't want this thread to be a 'who can eat less than the other' I wanted it to be one where we motivate each other to do things the right way.
> :hugs: :thumbup:

Gotta agree, people you gotta eat! Not eating just means you'll gain it all back and even more when you start eating normally again.


----------



## leoniebabey

today i've had
a banana
and a bit of toast with macaroni cheese but it was awful so only ate the toast


----------



## leoniebabey

oh and would you add me on the OP please :) i wanna lose 2 stone


----------



## lily123

_laura said:


> I'm concerned at the lack some people are eating. Come on girls. It's not about starving yourself it's about a healthier diet to make you lose weight.
> You don't want your LO seeing you don't eat anything and to follow your example. I'd rather stuff my face full of veggies to make him eat healthy than to starve myself and for him to go down the same route.
> 
> Mentioning no names :hugs: and no hard feelings girls I just think we need to be sensible. I didn't want this thread to be a 'who can eat less than the other' I wanted it to be one where we motivate each other to do things the right way.
> :hugs: :thumbup:

^^This is exactly right. Also the reason why i had a little paddy and said i didn't want to come back to this thread. There are a few girls on here with/recoviring from eating disorders, and i'm sure that this doesn't help them either! It is sooo not sensibe to starve yourselves :hugs: also, it may make you lose weight initially, but as soon as you start eating again you will pile the weight back on trust me :lol:
Let's be healthy yeah?
xxxx


----------



## Sarah10

_laura said:


> I've had toast, chicken and sweetcorn sardie and a can of monster. No idea what's for dinner tonight. All I know is my FIL asked me to get some mushrooms an some pasta. Haha

Oiii! pack it in with the monster drinks :haha: day 5 of no caffeine. Zero. Zilch, yay


----------



## Sarah10

lily123 said:
 

> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I'm concerned at the lack some people are eating. Come on girls. It's not about starving yourself it's about a healthier diet to make you lose weight.
> You don't want your LO seeing you don't eat anything and to follow your example. I'd rather stuff my face full of veggies to make him eat healthy than to starve myself and for him to go down the same route.
> 
> Mentioning no names :hugs: and no hard feelings girls I just think we need to be sensible. I didn't want this thread to be a 'who can eat less than the other' I wanted it to be one where we motivate each other to do things the right way.
> :hugs: :thumbup:
> 
> ^^This is exactly right. Also the reason why i had a little paddy and said i didn't want to come back to this thread. There are a few girls on here with/recoviring from eating disorders, and i'm sure that this doesn't help them either! It is sooo not sensibe to starve yourselves :hugs: also, it may make you lose weight initially, but as soon as you start eating again you will pile the weight back on trust me :lol:
> Let's be healthy yeah?
> xxxxClick to expand...

I agree somewhat, i find it triggering, no offence to anyone! i've put on a few lb lately and i really don't want to go back to fasting, it makes me paranoid etc.


----------



## lauram_92

i had a nutrigrain bar, a cheese burger and some chips, then more chips :| (didn't realise my dad was cooking me dinner!!) with bacon and beans.. then i had a mars bar and banana..

i need my food :D


----------



## Sarah10

Wotsits, and more wotsits.


----------



## rainbows_x

Today I've had some pizza for brunch, pasta and cheese for tea and just chucked in some spicey bean burgers now. Also had an ice cream for a snack too, so been a okay-ish day I guess.


----------



## leoniebabey

ive lost 3lbs :) wooooooohooooooo


----------



## cabbagebaby

ive reached my goal weight im pre prgnancy weight again :happydance:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Well done! 

I'm still at 8st 4lbs, which I figured out today is less than I weighed at around 16 weeks pregnant! I can't remember my pre-preg weight. Think I just need to tone up, a lot my belly is so saggy!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Well done! 

I'm still at 8st 4lbs, which I figured out today is less than I weighed at around 16 weeks pregnant! I can't remember my pre-preg weight. Think I just need to tone up, a lot my belly is so saggy!


----------



## cabbagebaby

i know i was really happy im 8 stone 13 :) 

i got to 11 stone nearly 12 when i was pregnant -_- i had a baby whale ! 
i need to do some toning up to i got a really really saggy belly im going to start skipping so gunna get a sports bra so my boobs dont go south more than they already have lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance: 
Still got a looooong way to go though! 
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

KaceysMummy said:


> I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance:
> Still got a looooong way to go though!
> xx

Wow thats fab! Well done! Care to share any tips lol! X


----------



## annawrigley

KaceysMummy said:


> I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance:
> Still got a looooong way to go though!
> xx

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## lily123

Woww i've lost 4lbs in a week :wacko: cheers meal replacements!xx


----------



## annawrigley

annawrigley said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance:
> Still got a looooong way to go though!
> xx
> 
> Me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

*Make that 12 :shock:


----------



## KaceysMummy

annawrigley said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance:
> Still got a looooong way to go though!
> xx
> 
> Me too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *Make that 12 :shock:Click to expand...

Aww well done!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

leoniebabey said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I lost 10lbs in 3 weeks :dance:
> Still got a looooong way to go though!
> xx
> 
> Wow thats fab! Well done! Care to share any tips lol! XClick to expand...

thanks :) 
erm, I just eat 3 healthy meals a day, 2 snacks and try to keep below 1500 cals a day. 
Exercise every Monday, Wednesday and Friday night for half an hour.
And Saturdays my 'treat day' where I can eat what I want but within reason :D, probably not the best idea but it's working and keeps me motivated...
And well done for losing 3lbs, thats great! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lydiarose

God knows what some people on here would think of me if your fat at 8 stone :/


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just done an hour of exercise on the wii! 
Had a cheese toasty for lunch and off to nandos for tea as a Friday treat!


----------



## lauram_92

Char.due.jan said:


> Just done an hour of exercise on the wii!
> Had a cheese toasty for lunch and off to nandos for tea as a Friday treat!

i have never been to nandos but want to go so bad!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Omg !!! It's gorgeous if you lived nearer I'd so take your nandos virginity :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I don't like Nandos :nope:


----------



## Char.due.jan

How could you not Anna! :o lol
I quite like it, it's not too fattening either compared to some resteraunts. 

I'm having a total fat day today though iykwim? I just feel shit in everything, I feel like a mess. So I don't want to get in that cycle again- emotional eating.. Etc. This probably should go in the 'ED support thread, its been quiet lately though x


----------



## _laura

Nandos is vile. 
Wagamamas all the way :)


----------



## annawrigley

Dunno just dont like it! I went for my brothers bday the other day and had a Caesar salad cos i dont really like peri peri chicken which seems to be like the only option lol... And it was rank... I had a tummy ache for the rest of the day!!


----------



## _laura

Today I've been a pig.
Toast 
Hot Chocolate
Toblerone (3 triangles)
Chicken burger
Galaxy bites (small bag)
And I'm having quorn sausages and mash with veg for dinner.


----------



## lauram_92

i ate this packet of rice (along with other things) and it was chicken flavoured.. so rank. actually feel ill.. :haha:

and char, i'd love it if you took my nandos virginity ;)


----------



## rainbows_x

Today I had...
Pasty.
Breakfast panini.
Cheesey pasta.
I'm getting so bloated at the moment, think it's because I've eaten so much pasta :dohh:


----------



## _laura

yeah thats alot of carbs :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

It's the only thing I want to eat atm :(


----------



## LittlePeople

Ooh can I join?!
I won't tell you how much I weigh just yet - I'm massive :haha:
Aiming to loose around 2stone I think :flower:


----------



## lily123

My diet today = FAIL!
Breakfast - Meal replacement... then a hash brown sandwich :dohh:
Lunch - Sunday Dinner
Tea - Meal replacement.

...and a bag of doritos and dip :dohh:

I complain about being fat and then i eat like a pig?! seriouslyyyy what is wrong with me :lol:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Here's what I ate today:

Chicken and broccoli pie
3 rounds of white :/ bread
A classic magnum
And lots of pepsi max

Think I will try and have supper later, although I feel sickly full


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw Linzie, you've made me want a hash brown sandwhich so bad!

I had a Rustlers burger for breakfast and a bar of white chocolate when I got home, been tidying lots and out most of the day so haven't had chance to eat. Not much in but I think I'll have some waffles and salad.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hash brown sandwich?! How did I miss that mmmm I want one!!! Haha


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> My diet today = FAIL!
> Breakfast - Meal replacement... then a hash brown sandwich :dohh:
> Lunch - Sunday Dinner
> Tea - Meal replacement.
> 
> ...and a bag of doritos and dip :dohh:
> 
> I complain about being fat and then i eat like a pig?! seriouslyyyy what is wrong with me :lol:

Hash brown sarnie! Blimey I want one!
I bought loads of healthy food thats in the freezer :)
And then scott bought me a chocolate bar!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just ruined today!!

Bag of crisps
Ice cream 
And a cupcake

:dohh:

I now feel AWFUL


----------



## rainbows_x

I ended up having chicken dippers and waffles, hmm.
Still feel so bloated, but jus done the shopping and have lots of healthy stuff ordered :D


----------



## lauram_92

today i've eaten a chicken & mushroom pie, coleslaw, half a slice of cake and a piece of short bread.. lol.. bad times..

oh also a tin of kick :) loooove.


----------



## bethx

Hi i want to lose about 5 - 6 stone and get back to a size 10 x


----------



## flower94

I need to join in! I want to loose 10 pounds but I have low blood sugar problems so I'm constantly craving sugary stuff when my sugars go down :(


----------



## leoniebabey

i asked before but i wasnt added, could you put me on the 1st post please i wanna lose 2 stone :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

How much do you weigh leonie? You look tiny on your avatar! Xx


----------



## leoniebabey

11 stone, I never gain weight on my arms its more my tummy, hips, bum and thighs that are the problem area lol x


----------



## lauram_92

i wish i could stick to a diet.. :|


----------



## lily123

flower94 said:


> I need to join in! I want to loose 10 pounds but I have low blood sugar problems so I'm constantly craving sugary stuff when my sugars go down :(

Try eating a banana instead when you're low. They have just as much sugar, but it's natural sugars so it's okay and won't make you gain weight, and works just as well :thumbup:


----------



## Char.due.jan

So how's everyone doing?

I ate lots today... magnums, jam tarts and other naughty things.. Oops :(


----------



## cammy

I'm new to this thread. Hey ladies :D
I want to loose 17.3kg which I think is about 38lbs


----------



## diapermomma11

Danielle- 10 pounds would.be nice!


----------



## lily123

Lost 9lbs, although i have no idea where from :wacko: i still look like a big fat dough ball!
I dropped a dress size :happydance: I'm now a comfortable size 12 :D obviously thats still a whale to most of you twigs :lol: but i'm getting there! Dress size goal is 8 for tops (not sure that will happen because of my big fat DD's :haha:) and a size 10 for bottoms :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Linzie, yay! Well done hon! And no missy, you are *NOT* a big fat dough ball, you are a M-I-L-F, MILF! :winkwink:


----------



## leoniebabey

Im 3lbs down from start weight!


----------



## bbyno1

I need to weigh myself but i know i havn't lost anything :(


----------



## flower94

lily123 said:


> flower94 said:
> 
> 
> I need to join in! I want to loose 10 pounds but I have low blood sugar problems so I'm constantly craving sugary stuff when my sugars go down :(
> 
> Try eating a banana instead when you're low. They have just as much sugar, but it's natural sugars so it's okay and won't make you gain weight, and works just as well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I'll have to try that.. I was just at the store a few days ago and bought a bunch of veggies and fruit 
:thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

Decided to weigh myself & i weigh 9stone exactly so lets see.
Will weigh myself every 2 weeks


----------



## leoniebabey

Lost half a stone YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY! just another 1 and a half to go!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm now 8 stone 1lb.. yay!! But I'm still stuck at a stupid size 10/12. HOW is this possible!!! Hopefully Zumba on the wii will tone me up!


----------



## leoniebabey

Char.due.jan said:


> I'm now 8 stone 1lb.. yay!! But I'm still stuck at a stupid size 10/12. HOW is this possible!!! Hopefully Zumba on the wii will tone me up!

depends on your body shape really, i can never fit below a 12 tops cos my back is really wide and them boobs on top and i cant even get them past my chest LOL!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just measured myself I'm:

37" bust
27" waist 
35" hips


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey girls!!
Stepped on the scale today just to see what I weighed.
and also bc my shorts were really big.
I lost 10lbs already.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm now 7stone 13lbs- 111lbs! :happydance:


----------



## JoJo16

i dont think im going to be happy when i get down to my ideal weight i need to start exercising again. effforttttt


----------



## rainbows_x

I've lost 3 pounds :)


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh well done you lot!
I was 9stone 3/4 about 10 days ago. Will weight myself in the morning and update. I reallyyy wanna drop below the 9 stone mark!


----------



## lily123

I've lost 2 stone :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> I've lost 2 stone :thumbup:

Woooooooop!


----------

